# La TNT sur l'Apple TV 2015 ?



## thefutureismylife (25 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, j'attendais impatiemment l'Apple Tv nouvelle génération pour enfin avoir tous mes appareils de salon réunis en un seul ...

Mais je constate que mon tuner TNT fait encore de la résistance. Je me posais donc la question si une solution était possible, ou si vous aviez des infos sur une app' Apple TV en développement pour prendre en compte un accessoire : un tuner TNT réseau !

Je m'explique j'ai toujours lorgné sur l'EyeTV Netstream d'Elgato.






Et comme les produits Apple ont déjà leur App, je pense qu'une app Apple TV serait le bienvenue. Mais est ce qu'une limitation d'Apple pourrait empêcher ça ?

Autre question, j'ai vu qu'il existait plusieurs produits similaires. Comme le HDHomeRun, ou encore l'Avermedia HD Home Duet, est ce que ces produits peuvent servir de support au développement d'une App par des tiers ?

Si c'est le cas, si un dévelopeur passe, je te salue


----------



## thefutureismylife (10 Avril 2018)

Depuis il y a eu Molotov ! Merci Molotov


----------

